# Nat-Geo's show Taboo ... now with furries



## Shico (Dec 26, 2011)

Whelp... ever since this show aired I somehow felt as if it was only a matter of time before furries showed up...

I just saw the commercial "My hobby is to dress up as a blue cat on weekends" *insert semi decent home-made cat halfsuit here "if you feel like you're a furry you're a furry"
Best part, the furry part of the commercial comes right after a woman who wants to be and is working towards becoming a paraplegic... 

*sigh


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 26, 2011)

And none of us are surprised by this


----------



## Shico (Dec 26, 2011)

if I may add this:

A plea to all furries...

If you EVER get on TV for anything furry related KEEP FURRY OUT OF IT. Do not try to represent the fandom, keep it at "this is my own thing" there is no need to drag the fandom into your 15 minutes of fame...


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 26, 2011)

Any recordings of this?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw the tape a while ago...

It's not as big of a deal as you'd think. Honestly, to me those furs just look like they like to be on the more childish side.

And in regards to what it could have been, that's almost a little sweet.


----------



## Elim Garak (Dec 26, 2011)

Shico said:


> I just saw the commercial "My hobby is to dress up as a blue cat on weekends" *insert semi decent home-made cat halfsuit here "if you feel like you're a furry you're a furry"


Sounds about accurate.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2011)

It seems someone else beat you to this on the Mini Rants thread.
But furry is not taboo, it's a hobby. They might as well be covering the guys dressing up as Chuck E. Cheese on NatGeo. I wouldn't watch it, still.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 26, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> to me those furs just look like they like to be on the more childish side.


unfortunately, all the furries ever on tv were the childish, hurrr durr bad dragon diaperfur bullshit


----------



## Pahnda (Dec 27, 2011)

The average fur doesn't go on this sort of thing, because, although that person may or may not be the most socially adjusted person they at least have a thing called common sense, and dignity.

That and since the whole chewfox drama that went down a few years ago, has kinda shown anyone that would remotely want to go on and do something similiar is immediatly an outcast amongst the fandom.

I don't know who this blue cat guy is, but..it's safe to say at the moment he doesn't have very many friends atm in the community.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a certain interest to go watch this show now... cheerio.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 29, 2011)

It wouldn't be a problem if everyone was just calm about it. Unfortunately, furries are like bees, if slighted in any perceived manner, they attack, and end up hurting themselves in the process. Bees die after they attack. Our dignity dies when furries overreact. Please, for the love of god people, ignore them, take it in stride, and laugh it off. Unfortunately, the same bozos who overreact are the ones who go on TV...


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 29, 2011)

This is nothing compared to the guy who's girlfriend is a life size doll or the woman who is turned on by an old train sitting in a museum.


----------



## t.fox (Dec 29, 2011)

It's National Geographic. At least they're not bigoted reactionaries like typical local news, so that's a start.

I'm very curious as to how they'll approach this topic, since while they make their dime on sensational-sounding taglines, they _are_ relatively responsible when it comes to using a scientific approach. 



> This is nothing compared to the guy who's girlfriend is a life size  doll or the woman who is turned on by an old train sitting in a museum.



That's a counter-productive, defeatist way of looking at this. What you're basically saying is "we're bad but they're worse". In reality none of them are really bad. If nobody's getting hurt, there is no wrong being done. Anyone who feels uncomfortable should not judge, but instead ask themselves why they feel so threatened by what they see. Otherwise it's sort of hypocritical, no?


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jan 4, 2012)

The entire "furry" segment of that episode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beelaIJuVXg


In case the vid gets removed from YouTube, you can download the edited avi here

http://www.interupload.com/files/3JATETIM/NatGeo_Taboo_Furries.avi_links


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 4, 2012)

Clayton said:


> unfortunately, all the furries ever on tv were the childish, hurrr durr bad dragon diaperfur bullshit



bad dragon furry: "Hey honey, check out this super gay nerd"

jaded furry: "Hey honey, check out this sad faggot thinks he's people"


----------



## xcliber (Jan 4, 2012)

Meh, could've been much worse.
Though I'd like to see the sources of their so-called "research" into the statistics of the fandom:


> Up to 25% of furries believe themselves to be not entirely human.



And of course it wouldn't be a documentary on furries without mentioning sex.


----------



## Talarus (Jan 4, 2012)

xcliber said:


> Though I'd like to see the sources of their so-called "research" into the statistics of the fandom.



https://sites.google.com/site/anthr...esults/international-online-furry-survey-2011


----------



## ghilliefox (Jan 4, 2012)

of all the stuff ive seen in mainstream media, this was the most "fair" and depiction. though accuarcy might be a bit off.


----------



## Sar (Jan 5, 2012)

Shico said:


> *N*EVER get on TV for anything furry related KEEP FURRY OUT OF IT. Do not try to represent the fandom, keep it at "this is my own thing", there is no need. to drag the fandom into your 15 minutes of fame...



Fixed.


----------

